# audi A6 Avant Quattro or Passat 4motion (both with V6) which would you recommend?



## carboncow (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm selling our big SUV we never drive but I'll still need a 2nd backup car with AWD for winter, hauling dogs or hauling "stuff"...but I have a Tdi for my daily driver...

I've got a couple decent sub $5,500 on similar conditions and mileage and may want to make an offer this weekend of one of these rides. I've been around Vw (and many others) for years but never and Audi...I'm guessing it's similar but different but...

I've a solid DIY mechanic but shy away from internal engine stuff...with that said I've heard the Audi engine bays are a bit tighter on the V6...

For a 2nd car that won't be driven but once a week unless the weather is poor...which would your recommend? Not looking for a big debate just some honest answers from those who have been around the boards longer or had both...I'm going to do a lot of reading the next few nights but there is only so much my brain will absorb before it starts to blur!

Help a brother out!


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

A6 is noticeably larger car, so for that reason combined with your claim of it being a utility vehicle it seems a better choice to me. What year a6 anyway?


----------



## carboncow (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for your comments. Both cars in question are 2001 and approx. $5500 in cost. I've seen the Passat 4motion and it's very clean and I have no concerns with the drivetrain. I'll be looking at the Audi this weekend. 

I guess I'm showing my ignorance here (on the Audi) as I assumed they were from the same platform and thus similar in size. Especially with the Audi more curved rear I was thinking the Passat may have had more room! I consider the Jetta/A4 similar in size and the Passat/A6 as mentioned. Am I wrong here...I guess I'll know my error when I visit the Audi!

Thanks.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Clearly the wrong forum...


----------



## carboncow (Mar 11, 2005)

GRN6IX said:


> Clearly the wrong forum...


wrong as about as useful as your comment was! What would your suggestion be among the 101 forums here? 

Both vehicles are VR6s, VW & Audi (as the technical forum title states) and my initial question comments on the tight nature I was told about the Audi engine bay. So it started off good but the post drifted now...

Since the first poster is a moderator (and not "clearly" as concerned as you) maybe he/she can move it to a far better location. 

There is one on every board... :wave:


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

you want the 2.8l V6 Technical.. They do not have VR's in them... 

but otherwise.. I think I would go with the passat.. never hear too many good things about the A6, although it does look nice as hell...


----------



## carboncow (Mar 11, 2005)

jaso028 said:


> you want the 2.8l V6 Technical.. They do not have VR's in them...
> 
> but otherwise.. I think I would go with the passat.. never hear too many good things about the A6, although it does look nice as hell...


Thanks on both points...I thought the Passat was VR6...man do I have more research todo!


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

carboncow said:


> Thanks on both points...I thought the Passat was VR6...man do I have more research todo!


The older ones were.. those are nice if you could find one in good condition. 
I like the 4 motions.. they can look pretty sexy if done right..


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

carboncow said:


> I consider the Jetta/A4 similar in size and the Passat/A6 as mentioned. Am I wrong here...I guess I'll know my error when I visit the Audi!
> 
> Thanks.


The 2001 Passat will be a B5 platform car, same as an Audi A4. The A6 is a C5 platform car, which is substantially larger car. 

Neither are VR6 as mentioned earlier, both are 90degree V6, a completely and totally different engine than the VR6. The VR6 is a V6 packaged to fit into a space mainly designed for a transverse mounted 4 cyl. The B5 and C5 are both longitudinally mounted engine vehicles, so a regular V6 fits well. If you just want utility and build quality of the car you may want to expand your search to a C4 Audi. They are very solid well made cars that are easier to work on and very cheap to find.


----------

